# Building a new computer , need some help



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

:sigh:
Ok here is the list of things and can someone go over them and tell me if they are good and if they are all compatible?

Case= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=logisys_area_51-_-11-148-030-_-Product
Power supply= (It comes with the case) its 450 watts
Motherboard= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425&Tpk=gigabyte motherboard
CPU= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...224&cm_re=intel_i7_960-_-19-115-224-_-Product
RAM= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0226095&cm_re=ddr3_8gb-_-20-226-095-_-Product
Video Card= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500151&Tpk=ZOTAC 8400GS
Audio Card= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...und_blaster_x-fi_audio-_-29-102-027-_-Product
Hard Drive= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=barracuda_1_tb-_-22-148-278-_-Product
DVD/CD drive= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032&Tpk=Sony Optiarc AD-7241S-0B




Please review and tell me what you think and give it a rating 1star to 5star
it will have window 7 ultimate on it as well


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please don't double post. It's confusing and makes it more difficult to help you.

The LOGISYS case uses low quality material and the PSU is just plain junk.
The CPU you selected is 1336 (way overkill also) and the Mobo is 1156. 
A 2X2 GB matched pair of RAM will be more than enough. Mushkin is OK but OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair would be a better choice.
That GPU is pretty weak but you didn't mnention the primary use o9f the PC so it may meet your needs.
WD Black Series Hdd's offer a 5 yr.warranty.

I would suggest looking at out suggested builds: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

i looked at corsair RAM and what kind of graphics card should i have then , and im going to use the computer for alot of multi tasking and lots of social networking video watching and building websites ,and speed i hate sloww


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

are the processor and the motherboard comatible?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

are these good?
case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good case and PSU.
The Mobo and CPU are NOT compatible as I pointed out n Post#2. 1156 Mobo and 1366 CPU won't work. Did you look at our suggested builds? http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
The $1000 build would fit your needs. Drop the CPU cooler, swap the Sony DVDRW for the LG and use the case you chose.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

but i really want an i7 960 , does the mobo in 1000 dollars work with the 1336 cpu


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok , i put alot of time into this , and pretty much made a whole new list but im more sure that these are all compatible , tell me if im right or wrong and please tell me a rating on 1 to 5 how good it is.

______________________________________________________
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115224

Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121347

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231324

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139005

Dvd/Cd drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


Thank you:]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is your primary use for this PC? The Video card is pretty weak compared to the rest of the system.

i7 1366 setups use ram in a tri-channel configuration not a dual channel so you need ram in multiples of 3 not 2,(3, or 6 sticks ).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

I like the P6T series boards but have not used the P6T SE version.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU link doesn't work for me. 4GB of RAM is more than enough.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

Power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
and are you sure about just 4gb's of ram cause i multitask , alott like 6 or 7 windows at a time , one a video game , cd burners goin , social networking , putty , some web building , and adobe flash maker on the side , you sure maybe not 6?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and thank you , multiples of 3 , got it


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and on this scale : is the smaller number slower or is the bigger number slower?
DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10660)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
DDR3 1800 (PC3 14400) 
More
DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000)
DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and is this good ram? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231306


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

This is lookin like it then right?
_____________________________________________________
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231306

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Dvd/Cd drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's looking better, on the ram the higher the number the faster the ram, to support the faster settings though will require manual tweaking in the bios to actually run that speed.

Again what is your intended primary use?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

social networking , multitasking , web building , cd burning , music playing 24/7 and lots of speed


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and gaming


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 960 and tri-channel ram is way overkill for all of your list except gaming, and for gaming the video card isn't very good, your far better off spending more money on a good video card and dropping the CPU to a i7 750 or i7 860,


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

even if im like multi tasking no stop open , close programs , like every minute ? and should i look at a 256 bit graphics card then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Multitasking tasking in what programs?

If your not gaming then a 256 card is not needed. 

For office type programs Win 7 will hold them suspended ram so they open really quick, the i7 960 is an expensive CPU, if your using non-cpu intense programs you will not see any difference over the i7 750 or i7 860.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

hows this graphics card look?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162020


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

stuff like adobe flash , dream weaver , putty , steam , gta IV or WOW , usually 2 internet browsers with like 6 tabs on each and windows media player and a dvd burner


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

oh and eboostr , and sometimes photoshop and some bit-torrents


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

limewire transfers and such


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and maybe ill get back into ragnarok (thats a game)


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and of course lots of social networking


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 860 will handle it all just as well as the 960 and the 1156 platform is cheaper to build.

Here's a decent GTS250> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125310

For the gaming systems I build now I use the HD5770 best value for your dollar at the moment it has DX11 support vs DX9 on the Nvidia cards> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873&cm_re=HD5770-_-14-102-873-_-Product


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

are you positive that there wouldnt be any difference in the result of the 960 to 860? and i like that second card but isnt 256 bit great for gaming?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214 (that cpu?)

how bout this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

is the GTS250 you showed me DX11?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

oh , its DX10 , what is the difference in performance between a 128-bit with DX11 and a 256-bit with DX10


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ATI HD5770 @128 bit will perform right with the GTX260 256 bit card.

The Nvidia DX11 GTX3xx series cards are supposedly released but I haven't actually seen one for sale yet, the 2 released are over $350. 

Scroll down past the the SLI & CF combos> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...009-high-quality-update-3/Far-Cry-2,1676.html


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and is dx11 better than the dx10
?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes just as DX9 was better then 8 and 10 better then 9.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

even if the DX10 has 256-bit and the DX11 has 128-bit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The charts above will give you the picture.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

is that supposed to be top rated to lowest? im confused?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The number is the Frame per second, the faster the card the higher the number, frame rates over around 72fps start to get faster then the human eye can detect.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok thanx 
so i should get something over the 72 fps?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the game resolution, quality settings and monitor size what FPS any individual card will deliver.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok thanx 
so i should get something over the 72 fps?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Over 72 in what program and on what size and resolution monitor?
Pick a card that costs as much as you are comfortable spending.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

around 90 to 100 dollars is what im lookin at 
and i believe its like 1920 x 1080 , usually i likes to see alot of the screen at one time and if i get over 72 i wont see the lag then will i?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

Which of these is the best?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ia_Geforce_GTS_250_SLI-_-14-134-094-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133304

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ia_Geforce_GTS_250_SLI-_-14-130-514-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ia_Geforce_GTS_250_SLI-_-14-150-478-_-Product


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The EVGA card would be my choice their support is great> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

nvm between these two , http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID= 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

the EVGA doesnt have a monitor port like my monitor hooks up to tho.. wait duz the monitor still plug into the regular monitor port or does it plug into the graphics card slot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The EVGA card will come with a DVI to VGA adapter to fit your monitor. The monitor hooks to the card.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

it does come with an adapter?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it ships with the adapter.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

if the motherboard is 3Gb/s would that mean if a hard drive is 6gb/s it will only go to 3gb/s and paying the extra for 6 is pointless?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes Sata 2.0 will only run 3 for a peak speed.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

cuz the hard drive i put on that list 2 pages ago is a 6gb/s but the mobo is 3gb/s 

not by space but by performance , which one of these is the best
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148531
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152173
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136236


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The i7 860 will handle it all just as well as the 960 and the 1156 platform is cheaper to build.


And you are completely 100% sure that the i7-860 and the 1156 mobo wont have anyy difference from the i7-960 and the 1366 mobo?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

All pretty similar except for the 16MB cache WD drive.

Stick with 32 or 64MB, 32 is more widely available at this point in time. Around here most will recommend the WD brand, Caviar Black is a good series with a longer (5 year) warranty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

WD Black > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Or the Seagate> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

The 6G(Sata 3.0) drive will run at 3g(Sata 2.0) speeds just as the 3G drives run at the older 1.5g(Sata 1) speeds.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

And you are completely 100% sure that the i7-860 and the 1156 mobo wont have anyy difference from the i7-960 and the 1366 mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For what your using the PC for no difference.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

and does the i7-860 work in a tri-channel too?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

So , now that were almost done this looks almost like a finishing product , now can you tell me how this looks , if its all compatible , if im wasting any money on anything , if there is any better deal for same quality , and please rate it on a 1 to 10 star rating.

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214

Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130514

Audio Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231306

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

dvd/cd drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wrong ram you need Dual channel not tri-channel> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281

As much as I like Gigabyte motherboards, I thing on the P55 chipset the Asus P55 is a better board at the moment. More costly but I think it's worth it> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131620


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

i really think id need more than 4gb


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231338 if i got 4 id need high speed ram , like the second one


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ohh , the asus has 6gb/s should i get the 6gb/s hard drive too then? only 15 more bucks


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB of DDR3 1600 will be more enough.
Newer Mobo'shave excellent Onboard audio.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is not in real world use any difference between the 2 at this point, 2.0 drives have not yet been able to sustain 3g speeds and neither can 6g drives, it's a new spec the drives will take several years to reach anywhere near 6g speeds.

Bottom line go for the 2.0 drive and save the $15.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok , and just the 4 gigs of ram , at high speed?
ok save 15 dollars thanks


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

4 GB RAM will be plenty.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

So , im guessin this is looking like the final build

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

Power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

DVD/CD drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

MotherBoard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131620

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231338

Video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130514

Audio Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Ram will never run that fast, it be a total waste of money> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

i like all the good reviews on this one , how does it look? same speed as you showed me
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231282


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they are good sticks, nice low timings at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

so now thats a good build can you rate it from 1 to 10?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

8+ with 10 being overpriced/overkill.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

will it still be an 8 in 5 months? lol im only 15 and im going to build this computer when i get a job and no one hires 15 year olds


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

do you think this audio card is a waste of money?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Or should i just get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102027


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

That build will be solid for a while. Your mobo (and most of them these days) has good onboard audio. No need for the additional one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Newer boards have very good sound.

When your ready to build check back, I'm sure there will be changes this industry changes fast.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok , cuz i need the best decibal system i can get , i got subwoofers and 6 sattelite speakers haha and i like it loud, ok should i post a new post in 5 months
or should i add a new reply to this post?


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

ok , cuz i need the best decibal system i can get , i got subwoofers and 6 sattelite speakers haha and i like it loud, ok should i post a new post in 5 months
or should i add a new reply to this post?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can add on here when your ready.

I would start with the integrated audio if you don't like it then add a card it not a big deal.


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

kay thanx youve been a hugee help thank you


----------

